# Funny Name Idea?



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm making an old west saloon style coop for my showgirls and I'd like a funny name for it. I can't think of anything very clever. Any ideas?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds adorable!!

I'm take my best (corny) stabs:

The Thirsty Chicken Saloon
The Wet Hen Saloon
Pints & Cluckers
Showgirls & Tailfeathers
Saloon de Coop


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Good ones. The only thing I could think of was The Hen House, which isn't that creative.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pints & Cluckers :ROFL:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here it is, still a work in progress. I'll share a picture when it's all done too.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Cute coop!

How about "The Wild Wild Nest"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the suggestions! Great coop


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Cute--it looks exactly like it came from the set of an old western movie--The Good, The Bad, & the Clucky? O.K. Coop? Fist Full of Feathers? True Grit (Oyster shell kind!)

Their chicken yard could have the crosspiece over the gate with a sign too. Then you need props like wagon wheels & fake cacti or those corny lawn statues of donkeys & people in sombreros.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

The Best Little Hen House in Texas! Oh...you live in Georgia. Oh well.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

If you ever have a rooster you could name him Wyatt Chirp ;-)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Snookie said:


> If you ever have a rooster you could name him Wyatt Chirp ;-)


AHAHAHAHA! I love this thread so much!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The showgirls are straight run so I could have a rooster. I named them after drag queens on RuPauls drag race. Jujubee, Wilem, Ginger, and Adore. I let the kids name the two silkies I got too. Silver and Silver Nugget.


----------

